# Replacing Pilot Assembly - Mendota Chelsea M27



## GrassFed (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a bad thermocouple and would like to replace the whole pilot assembly in my fireplace.  I've done this before on another Mendota fireplace and it was straightforward.  There is so little working room, I can't figure out how to detach and remove the burners to gain access.  If anyone has experience with this unit I'd appreciate any tips.  Attached is a picture of where I'm at.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 14, 2014)

Looking at the pic, I'd say if you remove the 4 zipscrews that hold the burner brackets to the floor, the burner tubes will slide right off the burner orifices. I've encountered this type of burner mounting on other units, & it's pretty common...


----------



## GrassFed (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.  I recall them sliding out of my other fireplace. This one they seemed to be screwed on, but it's hard to get a look underneath the sheet metal.  I'll give that a go and will report back.  Appreciate the help.


----------



## GrassFed (Oct 14, 2014)

That did the trick.  Thanks again!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 14, 2014)

Any time. Glad to be of assistance, & welcome to Hearth.com!


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 14, 2014)

interesting pilot configuration, looks like the t-pile is between the pilot and the main burner...


----------

